

Watch Elon Musk unveil his Tesla D supercar [video] - lentil_soup
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/10/6956203/watch-elon-musk-unveil-his-tesla-d-supercar

======
blue4berryB
Seems a bit underwhelming, I suppose I was hoping for a bit more from the big
D

